# Acaban de despedir al 80% de los operarios de mi empresa por impagos de clientes, falta de suministros y aumento de costes



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.

Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.


----------



## Paisdemierda (14 Jun 2022)

La única solución es votar PSOE y ajustarse bien el bozal.


----------



## Sadhu (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



¿La empresa ha recibido algún tipo de subvención?


----------



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿La empresa ha recibido algún tipo de subvención?



no, ninguna. No somo un sindicato ni pintamos los bancos con la bandera lgtb


----------



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

sí, el futuro promete en este maravilloso país


----------



## Sadhu (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> no, ninguna. No somo un sindicato ni pintamos los bancos con la bandera lgtb



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver para recibir subvenciones empresariales, ERTEs y demás?

Empiezas a sonar a troll...


----------



## brotes_verdes (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.



¿Que han votado esas 100 familias?

Porque si han votado a un partido que en el 100% de los casos donde han llegado al poder los ultimos dos siglos, han destruido la economia y llevado el paro real a tasas estratosfericas ... yo no veo que sea para tanto.


----------



## amanciortera (14 Jun 2022)

De qué es la empresa?


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jun 2022)

Grazie Antonio


----------



## Rocker (14 Jun 2022)

No hombre, aunque pierdas 300 en gasolina al mes, al final los que tienen familia van a tener que ajustar gastos y dejar de fumar, o dejar las cervezas en el bar o lo que haga falta, pero no van a dejar de ir a remar todos los días, eso seguro, ni aunque les queden 600 pelaos de sueldo descontando gasolina, antes los ves en bici a trabajar o en transporte público madrugando o compartiendo coche. 

Ni siquiera los casapapis van a dejar de trabajar, que lógicamente sus gastos se los tienen que pagar, o vas a ver a un tío de más de 30 que sus padres le paguen las cervezas, ya sería un poco triste. Sus padres mismamente le dirás, a trabajar y a callar y quejarse menos, que por lo menos no nos ha matado el coronavirus, o en nuestros tiempos era peor, no sabéis lo que es hacer sacrificios, yo a tu edad ya tenía dos críos y estabamos pagando la hipoteca, a callar y no te quejes que al menos tienes quien te ponga la comida, te lave la ropa y donde dormir.

Eso es lo que hay señores.


----------



## junio (14 Jun 2022)

A los precios de la gasolina que poneis, te pillas una baja de ansiedad y estas tranquilo en tu casa a la espera de que la situacion cambie...


----------



## el segador (14 Jun 2022)

esto se arregla facilmente votando como mucha fuerza a la ultraizquierda


----------



## abe heinsenberg (14 Jun 2022)

ya pueden trabajar de camareros, el nodo del régimen dice que hacen falta


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jun 2022)

parece que no se han venido cositas chulis en forma de stock a tu empresa


----------



## Gorrión (14 Jun 2022)

Es lo que han votado, sumisión, miseria y servilismo.


----------



## Karlb (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>


----------



## Redoneon (14 Jun 2022)

Y la cosecha agricola? Os pensais que es un problema del copon el no poder ir con la charo y los nenes a la playa por los € del gasoil. Pero las cosechas no las estan pagando más caras que hace un año y las protestas las estan silenciando, incluido las del Latam.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

Joder... Esto ha empezado. El dolor a pie de calle, va a ir a más


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Jun 2022)

El psoe state of mind manda en España, estamos quemándonos pero no manda la ultraderecha


----------



## Disolucion (14 Jun 2022)

¡¡¡Pepe, encarga otras 25 mesas y 200 sillas mas, que vienen cien familias nuevas a llenarnos la terraza!!!


----------



## Espeluznao (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



Pues los de las fábricas de automóviles, Ford, SEAT, VW etc nunca han vivido mejor: se están tocando los huevos a 2 manos y cobrando prácticamente el 100% del sueldo. Ya querría yo vivir tan bien como ellos! Viva la supuesta escasez de suministros!


----------



## VOXero (14 Jun 2022)

Yo no veo ninguna desesperación. Por más que miro a diario no veo noticias de políticos, medicos, periodistas,.etc colgados en las plazas de los pueblos


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (14 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Pues los de las fábricas de automóviles, Ford, SEAT, VW etc nunca han vivido mejor: se están tocando los huevos a 2 manos y cobrando prácticamente el 100% del sueldo. Ya querría yo vivir tan bien como ellos! Viva la supuesta escasez de suministros!



Eso no es sostenible al medio/largo plazo. La ostia en España va a ser de ordago. En octubre, por supuesto


----------



## jefe de la oposición (14 Jun 2022)

una empresa maja, se supone que de mas de 100 empleados... y baja la directora de RR.HH. a la arena a despedir en caliente a 100 tipos, sin aviso previo alguno...







esto ya degenera a troleos mas cutres que los de FC


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Jun 2022)

En mi empresa empiezan a estar acojonaos por la falta de suministros. Todo va bien de resto, pero no pueden servir a los clientes porque no les llegan los insumos. Esto implica que no puedes entregar pedidos lo que a su vez implica que no puedes facturar. Tarde o temprano esto se traducira en despidos.

Crisis energetica provocada por la situacion con Rusia + crisis de suministro por la situacion con China = Derroicion total de la economia de occidente. Se salvara la industria del software, los servicios y poco mas... pero sufriran el efecto arrastre del resto.

A los lumbreras que han decidido que era una buena idea deslocalizar la produccion a China deberian darles el nobel por lo menos.


----------



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> De qué es la empresa?



fabricación de medical device y máquinas para el sector aeroespacial


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jun 2022)

Y los sindicatos, calladitos como putas porque el gobierno les garantiza las mariscadas a cambio de que no hagan ruido.


----------



## Chuchus (14 Jun 2022)

Ponte la mascarilla y sigue circulando


----------



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

los medios no sacan nada. Ve a cualquier polígono donde antes había cierta actividad industrial y compara ahora con la de fábricas que hay cerradas...y no verás jamás una cámara de tv informando


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Jun 2022)

Grazie Antonio!


----------



## Abrojo (14 Jun 2022)

¿y no han hecho cachos a esa zorra? De 100 hogares ni uno se ha visto en la desesperación?


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (14 Jun 2022)

Pues en la calle está todo tranquilo, es más diría que están todos más mansos que nunca, ya ni pataleo cabeza gacha y ya está, es lo que yo veo, el único que alza la voz y te miran como un loco.


----------



## OvEr0n (14 Jun 2022)

Me parece bien mientras se siga parando a la ultra derecha. Sigan remando, si les dejan...


----------



## OvEr0n (14 Jun 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> Pues en la calle está todo tranquilo, es más diría que están todos más mansos que nunca, ya ni pataleo cabeza gacha y ya está, es lo que yo veo, el único que alza la voz y te miran como un loco.



Hay que acumular fuerzas para cuando gane la derecha.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 Jun 2022)

Saldremos más fuertes. Nadie se quedará atrás...me temo que más de uno no va a llegar ni a la gasolinera.


----------



## Euron G. (14 Jun 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Sus padres mismamente le dirás, a trabajar y a callar y quejarse menos, que por lo menos no nos ha matado el coronavirus, o en nuestros tiempos era peor, no sabéis lo que es hacer sacrificios, yo a tu edad ya tenía dos críos y estabamos pagando la hipoteca, a callar y no te quejes que al menos tienes quien te ponga la comida, te lave la ropa y donde dormir.



¿De verdad eres así de retrasado o es una performance trollera?


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Jun 2022)

Bienvenidos a Europa!


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



Eso se vio en directo? enlace al vídeo completo?


----------



## Rocker (14 Jun 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿De verdad eres así de retrasado o es una performance trollera?



Pues no señor, mis viejos y muchos de su generación piensan lo mismo. Mucho antes de emigrar ya tuvimos esas conversaciones en comidas familiares y con vecinos, y la tónica era esa, cuando la anterior crisis, su comentarios eran, toca apretar el cinturón, es que la generación de ahora es muy blanda, no quiere esforzarse. Gente que ya estaba retirada, que un lado te dicen, uy que mal está la cosa ahora para los jóvenes, y por otro te dicen, pues aún os podéis dar con un canto en los dientes mientras tengáis padres que tenéis casa donde dormir y un plato de comida, obviamente aspirar a más ya si eso, después de aguantar condiciones de empresarios hijos de puta, pues ya nos dicen, ya iréis de viajes por el imserso cuando os jubiléis...

Tal cual te lo cuento, es la opinión de muchos jubilados ahora, claro los que se han jubilado bien sin que les haya pillado períodos de desempleo y han podido hacer su vida normalmente sin preocupaciones cobrando todos los meses y sin dolores de cabeza, con hipotecas pagadas hace un montón de años.

Ah, y lo del coronavirus, así tal cual nos han soltado tan tranquilos cuando veíamos las noticias de las cosas en España y nosotros desde Londres diciendo que al menos aquí no estábamos sofocados, pero qué dictadura habían puesto en España con los encierros y los bozales, vaya manera de burlarse de la gente; pues mis padres me respondieron que no era para tanto, enseguida se acostumbraron a las mascarillas que si era para salvarse que no les importaría llevarla siempre, así tal cual me lo han dicho, que el gobierno lo había hecho para proteger a la población. Yo de este tema como estoy muy quemado, ya ni me meto ni lo menciono con ellos porque es tontería.

Todo esto te lo digo tal cual ha pasado con conversaciones de gente de mi entorno, muchos de nuestros mayores tienen esa mentalidad, como a ellos les ha ido bien, tienen la paga no tienen mucho de qué preocuparse, si sus hijos andan todo el día estresados pues que no se quejen que por lo menos no estamos en la guerra, no vivimos peor que nuestros abuelos, o somos muy blandos y no sabemos lo que significa el sacrificio.
Cuando les hablas de las injusticias de los empresarios, te dicen, es lo que hay, si protestas mejor tener algo de trabajo, que si no lo quieres tú ya vendrán muchos otros detrás.

Ahora sí, de vez en cuando sale el tema de cuando no se valgan por si mismos, y qué mal tratan en algunas residencias a los ancianos, y luego dicen, buff pues pagar una residencia para dos con el sueldo de tu padre pues va a ser imposible, y yo digo, pues pagáis a alguien que os cuide en casa, y os cuida sólo a vosostros no a 15 ancianos a la vez, y si tenéis que vender el piso de vacaciones y que no me quede nada a mi en herencia no me importa. Uff, ojalá no tengamos que llegar a eso hijo, pero es que los pisos ahora se venden muy mal, están todos a vender y para tirarlo de precio... 
Mentalidad de otra época total. Son mis padres y los quiero y los acepto con sus defectos, pero es que pones a hablar con los vecinos de su edad y tienen la misma mentalidad. Resumen, a ellos que no les toquen las pensiones y sus hijos que no se quejen tanto que tienen que esforzarse y apretarse el cinturón.


----------



## Marvelita (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



despedir al 80% de una empresa o neogcio, basicamente es quedarse la junta directiva sola y algun comercial... 

O sea, que una reduccion asi simple y llanamente es porque la empresa va a cerrar.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



Esto ya es un solar.

Le han colocado "cositas de cartón-piedra" para que no se note, pero ya es un solar desde 1992.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Jun 2022)

siempre tiene que haber una escusa, y si hay que fabricar una guerra desde usa se fabrica


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Jun 2022)

Ánimo, yo recomiendo a esos trabajadores hacerse trans y recibir alguna ayuda social por lo mal que se sienten de ser una mujer con pene.


----------



## Karlb (14 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Eso se vio en directo? enlace al vídeo completo?











La reacción de Yolanda Díaz al enterarse en directo de la amenaza a Reyes Maroto que no se vio en 'Al rojo vivo'


La vicepresidenta tercera se encontraba en el plató de 'Al rojo vivo', donde estaba siendo entrevistada, en el momento en el que se ha conocido la noticia de la amenaza a la ministra Reyes Maroto.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## sopelmar (14 Jun 2022)

"ha bajado* la directora* de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado *sin remordimiento alguno" *


----------



## entropico (14 Jun 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> "ha bajado* la directora* de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado *sin remordimiento alguno" *



"Todos estamos en el mismo barco"


----------



## Boker (14 Jun 2022)

Pero los famosos fondos europeos eran para solventar este tipo de situaciones, ¿no? 
Ah no, espera. Que eran para charochiringuitos, feminazis, LGTBIJKLMÑs, la empresa del marido de Calviño y la residencia de verano del psicópata Sánchez


----------



## noseyo (14 Jun 2022)

Tranquilos doña tucán les dará un mes de contrato y contarán como fijos descontinuos y no contarán como parados , falta mano de obra mis cojones


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Jun 2022)

por lo menos hemos frenado a la ultra-derecha


----------



## carlosjpc (14 Jun 2022)

entropico dijo:


> "Todos estamos en el mismo barco"



todos *estabamos *en el mismo barco, esto se hunde y no hay botes para todos, sigan tocando.


----------



## propellerman (14 Jun 2022)

Mira que hay niños - rata abriendo hilos contando películas, pero lo cuenta aquí el op por desgracia me parece creíble al 100%, y lo que nos espera; con la basura de economía que tenemos y los personajes que hay al mando es cuestión de tiempo que nos vayamos atpc

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ahondador (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.




Ya se empiezan a notar los fondos Next Generation


----------



## chemarin (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



Bastante dudoso tu relato, se me hace raro que un despido se anuncie públicamente para todo un colectivo, estas cosas se hacen en privado y luego se entera todo Dios.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (14 Jun 2022)

La directora de rrhh y su departamento entero sobran...
y lo sabeis,


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Jun 2022)

Las empresas que conozco de tenerife que son intermediarios, mayoristas y distribuidores estan pasandola putas, tanto para sastifacer la demanda como para obtener la oferta.

Es un asunto raro de cojones y como no al que acaba de entrar recientemente en la empresa esta fuera, eso no falla.


----------



## Eremita (14 Jun 2022)

Hace falta más izquierda, mucha más, hasta que los cardiólogos y las dietas bajas en grasa desaparezcan.
Y la grasa, y la proteína, y los hidratos...


----------



## Kbkubito (14 Jun 2022)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> La única solución es votar PSOE y ajustarse bien el bozal.



25%.... y no baja.


----------



## Bien boa (14 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Pues los de las fábricas de automóviles, Ford, SEAT, VW etc nunca han vivido mejor: se están tocando los huevos a 2 manos y cobrando prácticamente el 100% del sueldo. Ya querría yo vivir tan bien como ellos! Viva la supuesta escasez de suministros!



Hasta que chapen para no volver, luego vendrán los lamentos


----------



## dcuartero (14 Jun 2022)

Me lo creo, pero la siguiente en irse a la puta strasse va a ser esta DDHH que cuando esté el litro de gasoil a 3,5 eur ya no habrá más pedidos nunca más, por cierto yo ya llevo cuatro años sin vacaciones, los 5 kg de patatas a 5.99 eur, a ver si puedo comer el mes que viene, saludines , por cierto dicen los empresaurios españoles que hacen falta 1800 pone culines de sidra y 250000 camareros, seguro que se colocan enseguida y sino que emigren de esta mierda de país a otros países más decentes, saludines, SALDREMOS MAS FUERTES, creo que dijeron.


----------



## Demi Grante (14 Jun 2022)

Pues imagínate cuando tengamos que devolverle el préstamo socialista a Europa. La culpa del hostiazo será de la ultraderecha, como no.


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Jun 2022)

No voy a juzgar a nadie por votar, porque es una injusticia, como no juzgo al muchacho que se enamoró de la petarda de turno y le pegó el estacazo. Cualquiera podemos caer en cualquier cosa. Imagina que le prestas dinero a un amigo y no te lo devuelve. Puede o no puede que uno tenga la culpa.

Ahí es donde está la madre del cordero. Votar, pero como se descantillen, a por ellos.

De todas maneras, a esos que van a votar que sepan que las campañas electorales están para mentir, no debería, pero lo son. Lo digo porque muchos se dejan guiar por esas cosas, y ahí hay mucha psicología de por medio.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Jun 2022)

Han echado a alguna de las cerdas de administración o contabilidad? Por qué no abaratan costes externalizando recursos humanos?


----------



## eltonelero (14 Jun 2022)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> La única solución es votar PSOE y ajustarse bien el bozal.



pero mira, se evitará que llegue la ejtremah deresha


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Jun 2022)

Si votan al PSOE/Podemos tendrán una paguita vitalicia y sin trabajar


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Jun 2022)

2009 again and again


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Jun 2022)

Otra crisis inventada por los de siempre, y con las mismas tácticas de siempre,...


----------



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Han echado a alguna de las cerdas de administración o contabilidad? Por qué no abaratan costes externalizando recursos humanos?



no, pero no tardarán mucho en rodar cabezas de las chicas jijijiji vamos a hacer café. Para hacer facturas y gestionar cobros, con un persona nos bastará


----------



## drogasentuano (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



Si la empresa se ha cepillado de golpe a el 10% de la plantilla o más, ERE encubierto; que tu jefe el listo vaya lubricando el culo.


----------



## sopelmar (14 Jun 2022)

entropico dijo:


> "Todos estamos en el mismo barco"



Yo fui denunciado por una "compañera" a la dirección no a los caballero en vísperas del 8 de marzo y unas elecciones en mayo, seguirles el rollo o serás viogenizado


----------



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Si la empresa se ha cepillado de golpe a el 10% de la plantilla o más, ERE encubierto; que tu jefe el listo vaya lubricando el culo.



lo que está claro es que la empresa va muy mal, la hostia de facturación no tiene precedentes. Hay problemas para encontrar sensores de temperatura o una puñetera raspberry, por lo que es muy difícil fabricar. No creo que pasemos del verano, por eso estoy por saltar del barco


----------



## jefe de la oposición (14 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Bastante dudoso tu relato, se me hace raro que un despido se anuncie públicamente para todo un colectivo, estas cosas se hacen en privado y luego se entera todo Dios.



quien se cree que en una empresa de +100 empleados baja la directora de RR.HH. cual contratista palillero y le dice a la gente que recoja sus cosas y se piren que se acaba el tajo

el relato es propio de alguien que no ha pisado una empresa en su vida, un marielito de FC por ejemplo

hay que currarse mas los hilos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jun 2022)

Que hace la de rrhh ''trabajando'?


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Jun 2022)

Pues que denuncien a la empresa porque es despido impreferente de manual.


----------



## chemarin (14 Jun 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> quien se cree que en una empresa de +100 empleados baja la directora de RR.HH. cual contratista palillero y le dice a la gente que recoja sus cosas y se piren que se acaba el tajo
> 
> el relato es propio de alguien que no ha pisado una empresa en su vida, un marielito de FC por ejemplo
> 
> hay que currarse mas los hilos



Y a eso únele que @gallofino abre muchos hilos en la línea de lo verosímil pero dudoso, por eso aún no lo tengo en el ignore, la mayoría de troles se acaban delatando bien sea por estupidez o por llevar el troleo demasiado lejos, pero gallofino, si es un trol, es de los hábiles, quiero decir que se trataría de un trol que cuenta cosas posibles pero muy raras, poco probables, con lo que te deja en la duda.

En el caso de este hilo, lo que explica es posible pues siempre puede darse el caso de algún jefe de RRHH que cometa una torpeza, pero es poco probable porque el procedimiento para anunciar los despidos masivos no es ese.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (14 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Pues los de las fábricas de automóviles, Ford, SEAT, VW etc nunca han vivido mejor: se están tocando los huevos a 2 manos y cobrando prácticamente el 100% del sueldo. Ya querría yo vivir tan bien como ellos! Viva la supuesta escasez de suministros!



Callate!! No lo vuelas a decir.
Que necesitas?


----------



## jefe de la oposición (14 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y a eso únele que @gallofino abre muchos hilos en la línea de lo verosímil pero dudoso, por eso aún no lo tengo en el ignore, la mayoría de troles se acaban delatando bien sea por estupidez o por llevar el troleo demasiado lejos, pero gallofino, si es un trol, es de los hábiles, quiero decir que se trataría de un trol que cuenta cosas posibles pero muy raras, poco probables, con lo que te deja en la duda.
> 
> En el caso de este hilo, lo que explica es posible pues siempre puede darse el caso de algún jefe de RRHH que cometa una torpeza, pero es poco probable porque el procedimiento para anunciar los despidos masivos no es ese.



cualquier chiringuito de +100 tíos en plantilla suele tener un comité de empresa, aunque sea amarillo, al que dirigirse para un procedimiento de regulación.


----------



## drogasentuano (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> lo que está claro es que la empresa va muy mal, la hostia de facturación no tiene precedentes. Hay problemas para encontrar sensores de temperatura o una puñetera raspberry, por lo que es muy difícil fabricar. No creo que pasemos del verano, por eso estoy por saltar del barco



La empresa puede ir todo lo mal que quiera, pero tiene que seguir los cauces legales, porque si tenía un mínimo porcentaje de subsistir deshaciéndose de 100 empleados, por hacerlo a lo gitano y de cualquier manera, esas "mínimas" posibilidades de subsistir se han ido al guano de un plumazo.

Si tienes un plan B (la posibilidad de encontrar trabajo con mejores condiciones YA), vete. Si no, aguanta. Es mejor siempre cobrar, aunque sea del fogasa, que irte nada más con el paro.


----------



## Otto_69 (14 Jun 2022)

junio dijo:


> A los precios de la gasolina que poneis, te pillas una baja de ansiedad y estas tranquilo en tu casa a la espera de que la situacion cambie...



Hasta que a lso 15 dias te aparezca una carta certificada notificandote el despido, o que te crees? eso solo es para funcis.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (14 Jun 2022)

Pero no se oyen ni los grillos.


Está colapsando la economía y ni una protesta.


----------



## Sonico (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



Ttanquilo, ya hay repuesto preparado para sustituirnos.


----------



## brickworld (14 Jun 2022)

Tranquilos todos con la nueva remesa de moronegros hinjenieros vamos a tener todo asegurado que faltan trabajadores - moronegros que faltan cotizantes - moronegros que faltan empresas - moro... Oh wait


----------



## myles (14 Jun 2022)

A ver si se va a torcer esto y van a ir los primeros, si va mal igual te da 8 que 80.000.


----------



## Sonico (14 Jun 2022)

junio dijo:


> A los precios de la gasolina que poneis, te pillas una baja de ansiedad y estas tranquilo en tu casa a la espera de que la situacion cambie...



Te la darán a tí.

Por cierto mañana suben otra vez los combustibles.


----------



## ChortiHunter (14 Jun 2022)

Si le hubieses dado poder absoluto al gobierno, esto no habría pasado. Hay que actuar ya y darles todo el poder, porque el Gobierno somos todos!


----------



## brickworld (14 Jun 2022)

A ver si el HIJO DE MIL PUTAS AKA @xicomalo le parece bien esto, el gobierno salvando a sus amiguitos y publicitando mientras cientos de empresas anónimas SE VAN AL GUANO por el robo y la inutilidad de este puto gobierno


----------



## Sonico (14 Jun 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Yo no veo ninguna desesperación. Por más que miro a diario no veo noticias de políticos, medicos, periodistas,.etc colgados en las plazas de los pueblos



Es como dices.
Y los fines de semana a reventar de gente a beber cerveza y a divertirse mientras los remeros trabajamos como burros y cobramos una mierda.


----------



## Turbocata (14 Jun 2022)

Has ke paze.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jun 2022)

DERROITION IS COMING.

LA DEUDA PÚBLICA NO LA PAGAMOS NI EN 3 GENERACIONES.

ESPAÑA = BANCARROTA


----------



## butricio (14 Jun 2022)

SEG anuncia un ERTE para sus 686 empleados en Treto por el impacto de la huelga del metal

Ayer han pasado cosas chlisimas en muchos lugares del mundo simultaneanente

686 personas que trabajaban ayer,hoy estan en su casa


----------



## kusanagi (14 Jun 2022)

Si pero estamos parando a la ULTRADERECHA y prohibiendo las PUTAS.

Y TALLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## George Orwell (14 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que esto lo arregla Sánchez con otros 4 años.


----------



## urano (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



Y al otro 20 porque no?


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Bastante dudoso tu relato, se me hace raro que un despido se anuncie públicamente para todo un colectivo, estas cosas se hacen en privado y luego se entera todo Dios.



Además, para despedir a tanta gente hay que hacer un ERE, que tiene unos plazos legales y de negociación relativamente largos,


----------



## Gothaus (14 Jun 2022)

Hay mucho obrero que votó socialismo y socialismo es lo que ha tenido.


----------



## Antiparras (14 Jun 2022)

menudo invent guapo que te ha quedado


----------



## hartman (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



no te lo tienen que notificar con 15 dias de antelacion?


----------



## hartman (14 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> sí, el futuro promete en este maravilloso país



cosas chulisimas.


----------



## hartman (14 Jun 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> Pues en la calle está todo tranquilo, es más diría que están todos más mansos que nunca, ya ni pataleo cabeza gacha y ya está, es lo que yo veo, el único que alza la voz y te miran como un loco.



los chutes de la ponzoña ademas de matar deben de dejat al personal anestesiado si mas aun que con la tele.


----------



## SoloLeo (14 Jun 2022)

No me parece creíble la historia.
Por ahí arriba ya han dado varios motivos, entre los que están los trámites legales, procedimientos y plazos.

Pero lo que me resulta curioso realmente es que el OP no haya rebatido ninguno de esos puntos, o los haya mandado a pastar, o algo que indique que es un trabajador de una empresa de 120 personas donde acaban de tirar a la calle a lo bruto a 100.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (14 Jun 2022)

Aquí o joden todos o la puta de RH al río, que quemen ya la nave.


----------



## alas97 (14 Jun 2022)

hay que hacer espacio para los 10 000 hijos de san luis que vienen en camino.



el régimen los necesita para levantar la economía.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (14 Jun 2022)

Terrazas llenas, sí.


----------



## La Republica NO existe (14 Jun 2022)

¿Cuantos empleados tenia la empresa?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Jun 2022)

Yo a las ocho aplaudo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (14 Jun 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> no nos ha matado el coronavirus,



E irán a votar a Antonio o Frijol. 
Ojalá las pasen putas. Solo lo siento por los no colaboracionistas.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (14 Jun 2022)

No digas el nombre de la empresa, que parecería una historia real. Aun así esta claro que muchas empresas y sectores lo van a pasar mal, a corto y medio plazo. Pienso que el sector de la automoción puede ser uno de los mas afectados, a medio plazo viene un cambio fuerte en todas las areas de este sector, va a pasar algo parecido que con los bancos.


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Jun 2022)

Bien hecho ahora podran ir a disfrutar de las terrazas y los bares...


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Jun 2022)

Muy pronto espero ver caer la empresa de la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!)

Me encontré a un ex compi y me dio que si record de ventas que este año va or encima del año pasado y tal y pascual...pero que estaba preocupado por Septiembre-Diciembre...ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## Sistémico (14 Jun 2022)

Lo más perverso del sistema es que, aquellos despedidos por políticas fomentadas por medidas gubernamentales, voten a ésos mismos, cuando les ofrezcan o prometan alguna clase de subsidio. Maquiavelo no lo habría hecho mejor.


----------



## greg_house (14 Jun 2022)

La situacion es que se suben impuestos porque la puta maquina publica parasitaria tiene que continuar funcionado. (la mitad de la gente parasita es chusma violenta y que te cortara el cuello si no cobra su paguita).

Yo me hago cargo de la situacion:
-crisis generalizada
-desequilibrio en demografia
-bajada de servicios publicos
-subida paro 
etc... 

En situacion normal de crisis, ....

Pero es que vamos a quedarnos sin estado del bienestar (lo poco que hay: paro, sanidad, pensiones...), y encima tendremos que continuar pagando a delincuentes para que no la lien (peaje para evitar que esto sea la selva).

Lo conseguido en decadas que era algo de lo que estar medianamente orgullosos, se va a ir a la mierda, esta vez si.

Y no se va a recortar, simplemente nos vamos a la mierda con todo. Encima, los "malos" van a continuar con sus ventajas respecto al sistema. Ni uno de los paguiteros "violentos" va a sufrir los recortes.


----------



## kenny220 (14 Jun 2022)

Comercio, ya no es que haya o no clientes, es que los mayoristas están cayendo uno a uno. Sin proveedores a ver que coño vendemos,


----------



## kokod (14 Jun 2022)

Usted está viendo esa empresa?, Pues Boliviaricese  !


----------



## gallofino (14 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja estás bebiendo agua mientras acabas de barrer las calles? Te crees que las rasp son para fabricar lo qué hacemos? Venga, sigue barriendo y suplicando que llegue final de mes


----------



## todoayen (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Jun 2022)

Tenemos un gobierno para chorradas, no para cosas serias, y eso se veía desde el principio.


----------



## Antiparras (14 Jun 2022)

vamo a ver calopez, dile a los nuevos animadores del foro que se lean el tema de los despidos colectivos antes de postear, que eso de que baja una charo y se carga a 100 no se ve desde finales de los 80 en las películas de rambo


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Jun 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> vamo a ver calopez, dile a los nuevos animadores del foro que se lean el tema de los despidos colectivos antes de postear, que eso de que baja una charo y se carga a 100 no se ve desde finales de los 80 en las películas de rambo



Yo lo he visto incluso más sangrante, al final del turno.


----------



## Antiparras (14 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Yo lo he visto incluso más sangrante, al final del turno.



pero tu eres mongolo y no cuenta, te tienes que leer el estatuto de los trabajadores, puedes empezar por el artículo 51


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Jun 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> pero tu eres mongolo y no cuenta, te tienes que leer el estatuto de los trabajadores, puedes empezar por el artículo 51



Papel mojado


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Jun 2022)

Yo siempre he dicho que la culpa la tiene vox ,que crea malestar social


----------



## pegaso (14 Jun 2022)

Los diez mandamientos?
Anda dime el primero,que me ría un rato.


----------



## Trucha (14 Jun 2022)

80% de despedidos? 

Nada que no se solucione con una buena subida del salario mínimo.


----------



## pegaso (14 Jun 2022)

Si, son todos al gusto del consumidor.


----------



## birdland (14 Jun 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver para recibir subvenciones empresariales, ERTEs y demás?
> 
> Empiezas a sonar a troll...



no me cagoenlamdrequeparioalguno de puto milagro ...de puto milagro 


el gobierno NO DIO UNA PUTA AYUDA ....los icos eran préstamos para pagar los impuestos ...básicamente ...y de los ertes no me hable ...


----------



## Triyuga (14 Jun 2022)

*¡¡¡ Es la España que TU quieres, vota PSOE !!!*


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Jun 2022)

lo voy a decir en vasco..

Disfrutoak eta Votado.

bai?


----------



## rulifu (15 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Esta mañana ha bajado la directora de recursos humanos a producción y los ha echado sin remordimiento alguno. De hecho, era crónica de una muerte anunciada. Hacía semanas que no podían trabajar ya que una simple chapa metálica para el montaje de máquinas ha triplicado su precio en un breve espacio de tiempo, falta de componentes y por impagos de nuestros clientes (hay muchísimo que ha pasado de ser buen pagador a no poder ni fraccionar pagos).
> Evidentemente, se lo han tomado muy mal. Gritos y desesperación. 100 tíos a la calle, 100 familias que lo van a pasar mal.
> 
> Y el gobierno pretende seguir aumentando impuestos a todo quisqui, esto va a ser un solar.



Vaya qué sorpresa, las empresas quiebran.


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (15 Jun 2022)

¡ Haz que pase !
¡ Ahora Si !
¡ De esta salimos más Fuerte?

despues vino los bozales, los confinamientos y la culpa es de Franco


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Jun 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Y la cosecha agricola? Os pensais que es un problema del copon el no poder ir con la charo y los nenes a la playa por los € del gasoil. Pero las cosechas no las estan pagando más caras que hace un año y las protestas las estan silenciando, incluido las del Latam.



Este año todo lo relacionado con el campo ha subido una barbaridad.
Tengo un huerto de 100 metros cuadrados , el año pasado me gaste en plásticos de todo tipo humus y plantones 250 euros.
Este me salía por 600 , sin contar el caldo de ir y volver al río donde está mi tierra , 12 kilómetros en total con un bicho de 2000 kilos y 200 caballos que chupa más que la Irene montero y luego lo que se come la bomba para sacar el agua del río.
Tendría que vender el kilo de tomates a 5 euros y no estaría ni cobrando mi tiempo
Este año he puesto cuatro matas en el corral de mi abuela para el gasto de mi casa y au .


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manottas (15 Jun 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> ya pueden trabajar de camareros, el nodo del régimen dice que hacen falta



Sutil, muy sutil....


----------



## kicorv (15 Jun 2022)

Pues hoy en Facebook decía el típico cincuentón calvo socialisto sobre Yolanda Díaz: a ver si nos enteramos que desde que está ella, el paro ha bajado descomunalmente.


----------



## ironpipo (15 Jun 2022)

No hay 2 sin 3
Go Antonio Go!


----------



## ashe (15 Jun 2022)

Lo que están haciendo lo están haciendo de manera consciente, para empezar a reducir el uso de energia entre una serie de ideas que recuerda a cuando Lennin arruinó al campesinado y al final estos empezaron a comer de la mano de lenin


----------



## medion_no (15 Jun 2022)

Vota PSOE.


----------



## Redwill (15 Jun 2022)

Uno de mis amigos tambien lo han largado, sector de construccion/materiales, se acaba de firmar una hipoteca variable hace un año.

El ciclo se repite, 2008 otra vez, con el PSOE al frente, cuando el PP este gobernado se lo comera entero.


----------



## Redwill (15 Jun 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> La situacion es que se suben impuestos porque la puta maquina publica parasitaria tiene que continuar funcionado. (la mitad de la gente parasita es chusma violenta y que te cortara el cuello si no cobra su paguita).
> 
> Yo me hago cargo de la situacion:
> -crisis generalizada
> ...



Lo que va a pasar es algo muy sencillo, y es que donde no hay o no queda ya no se puede sacar por que por suerte pedro el peor presidente de españa no tiene la maquina de imprimir dinero, en el momento que las empresas sigan cerrando, los parados aumentando, el ahorro ya lleva tiempo por los suelos, las deudas variables que van a subir y no se van a poder devolver, el consumo se quedara en lo suficiente para seguir adelante, europa cierra el grifo del dinero, y españa deje de financiarse todo el chiringuito sociata que no es mas que un esquema piramidal (aun gobernado por el PP tambien lo era) insostenible se ira a la mierda.

Creeme, los funcis y los parasitos como siempre seran los que menos mierda traguen, pero la van a tragar en cuanto la vaca se agote, aunque sean los ultimos, comeran mierda, la gran desgracia, es que los responsables o los que podian a ver echo algo para quizas si cabe anticiparse a lo que esta pasando ahora y relajar la ostia han echo todo lo contrario diametralmente y se iran con su dinero a casa, todo este puto gobierno de autenticos inutiles y analfabetos.

Grecia quebro hace no muchos años con una deuda que España tiene hoy muy cercana, y en grecia los recortes al estado no fueron de parlamento y medidas, fue de guillotina de bruselas o te sales de europa, la lastima de todo esto, es que por los inutiles al final tendran que entrar en españa a cortar por lo sano, lastima por toda la gente inocente.


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Jun 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> No hay 2 sin 3
> Go Antonio Go!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090544



Faltan partes de la segunda República


----------



## Abubilla73 (15 Jun 2022)

Qué exagerados, no apreciáis las cosas chulísimas que Antonio y su equipo de mujeras hacen por nosotros: los 100, no están en la calle, están en fase discontinua.

Decidlo, repetido ... Ah, veis que la cosa cambia.


----------



## Flecky's (15 Jun 2022)

Si eso pasada de verdad habría ostias y pillaba hasta la mujera de recursos humanes


----------



## Chortina Premium (15 Jun 2022)

Ahora que bajen las de RRHH a soldar y plegar las chapas, no paha na..


----------



## Okjito (15 Jun 2022)

Esto se soluciona abriendo 100 puestos de trabajo de funcionario...no lo van a ocupar estos soldadores del patriarcado...pero el balance de paro será 0


----------



## Rocker (15 Jun 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> E irán a votar a Antonio o Frijol.
> Ojalá las pasen putas. Solo lo siento por los no colaboracionistas.



Yo hace años que no voto, y además tampoco me pueden llamar a la mesa electoral que no resido en España. Mi padre hace años que opina lo mismo, que pasa de votar que ya sabe que son todos unos jetas, y mi madre aún confía a ratos; por suerte los he convencido para que no se vacunaran y no lo han hecho, aunque la mascarilla como vean mucha gente se la ponen sin pensárselo dos veces. 

Lo gracioso es que no han pillado en estos dos años ni el coronavirus ni la gripe ni un catarro, y curioso porque mi madre se vacunaba desde hace unos cuántos años de la gripe y la pillaba siempre y fuerte, le tardaba en marcharse y además solía tener que depender de algún antibiótico o algo que le recetase el médico. 

Pues no se ha vacunado estos dos inviernos tampoco de la gripe por recomendación mía, me ha hecho caso y no ha pillado nada, al final me dice por convencimiento propio que ya no se va a vacunar más de la gripe, que en invierno se juntará con menos gente o dejará las clases de gimnasia e irá con mascarilla al supermercado.

Pero es cierto, la gran mayoría de la gente van a votar en masa da igual el partido, no se creen que es todo una farsa, que está todo controlado en todos los países por organizaciones que les marcan los objetivos que son los que tienen la pasta, y los partidos son como las marcas blancas de los supermercados, si no te gusta la principal tienes otra, da igual, porque son la misma empresa y cogen a todos, está así estipulado por los que tienen el poder. Cuando ven que hay demasiada presión con un tema cambian algo para quedar bien con la población, pero te esquilman por otro lado, la gente es subnormal y no lo ve. Aún son peores los que lo ven y aún siguen votando por inercia.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (15 Jun 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Yo hace años que no voto, y además tampoco me pueden llamar a la mesa electoral que no resido en España. Mi padre hace años que opina lo mismo, que pasa de votar que ya sabe que son todos unos jetas, y mi madre aún confía a ratos; por suerte los he convencido para que no se vacunaran y no lo han hecho, aunque la mascarilla como vean mucha gente se la ponen sin pensárselo dos veces.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que no han pillado en estos dos años ni el coronavirus ni la gripe ni un catarro, y curioso porque mi madre se vacunaba desde hace unos cuántos años de la gripe y la pillaba siempre y fuerte, le tardaba en marcharse y además solía tener que depender de algún antibiótico o algo que le recetase el médico.
> 
> ...



Sois una familia inteligente y consecuente con lo que veis.


----------



## Sadhu (15 Jun 2022)

birdland dijo:


> no me cagoenlamdrequeparioalguno de puto milagro ...de puto milagro
> 
> 
> el gobierno NO DIO UNA PUTA AYUDA ....los icos eran préstamos para pagar los impuestos ...básicamente ...y de los ertes no me hable ...



Es decir, que tu empresa no tenía ni puta idea de cómo solicitar las ayudas, ICOS y ERTEs y os ha arrastrado a todos al paro. Pues nada, se lo agradecéis, tomáis las represalias que estiméis oportunas y a otro curro, que lo que sobra es curro por todas partes.

Eso sí, yo a los responsables de no haber sabido llevar bien la empresa, se lo hacía pasar mal, pero que MUY mal.


----------



## DICARE (15 Jun 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> No hombre, aunque pierdas 300 en gasolina al mes, al final los que tienen familia van a tener que ajustar gastos y dejar de fumar, o dejar las cervezas en el bar o lo que haga falta, pero no van a dejar de ir a remar todos los días, eso seguro, ni aunque les queden 600 pelaos de sueldo descontando gasolina, antes los ves en bici a trabajar o en transporte público madrugando o compartiendo coche.
> 
> Ni siquiera los casapapis van a dejar de trabajar, que lógicamente sus gastos se los tienen que pagar, o vas a ver a un tío de más de 30 que sus padres le paguen las cervezas, ya sería un poco triste. Sus padres mismamente le dirás, a trabajar y a callar y quejarse menos, que por lo menos no nos ha matado el coronavirus, o en nuestros tiempos era peor, no sabéis lo que es hacer sacrificios, yo a tu edad ya tenía dos críos y estabamos pagando la hipoteca, a callar y no te quejes que al menos tienes quien te ponga la comida, te lave la ropa y donde dormir.
> 
> Eso es lo que hay señores.



Los estanqueros y hosteleros no tienen familia ni pagan gasolina para ir a currar.....


----------



## Albtd43 (15 Jun 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Yo hace años que no voto, y además tampoco me pueden llamar a la mesa electoral que no resido en España. Mi padre hace años que opina lo mismo, que pasa de votar que ya sabe que son todos unos jetas, y mi madre aún confía a ratos; por suerte los he convencido para que no se vacunaran y no lo han hecho, aunque la mascarilla como vean mucha gente se la ponen sin pensárselo dos veces.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que no han pillado en estos dos años ni el coronavirus ni la gripe ni un catarro, y curioso porque mi madre se vacunaba desde hace unos cuántos años de la gripe y la pillaba siempre y fuerte, le tardaba en marcharse y además solía tener que depender de algún antibiótico o algo que le recetase el médico.
> 
> ...




Para mí los casos más fascinantes de gilipollismo español son aquellos españoles que no votan "*porque no confío en la política ni en los políticos*" pero en cuanto esos mismos políticos les dijeron que había una cura milagrosa para un virus que no existe, corriendo que fueron a meterse 3 dosis de un suero experimental creado en 48 horas.


----------



## birdland (15 Jun 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Es decir, que tu empresa no tenía ni puta idea de cómo solicitar las ayudas, ICOS y ERTEs y os ha arrastrado a todos al paro. Pues nada, se lo agradecéis, tomáis las represalias que estiméis oportunas y a otro curro, que lo que sobra es curro por todas partes.
> 
> Eso sí, yo a los responsables de no haber sabido llevar bien la empresa, se lo hacía pasar mal, pero que MUY mal.



Joder 
No hable de lo que no sabe 
Tiene usted una empresa ?

pues eso


----------



## Sadhu (15 Jun 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Joder
> No hable de lo que no sabe
> Tiene usted una empresa ?
> 
> pues eso



Una no, tres.

Mis empresas ha tenido ayudas, ERTEs y créditos al 0%, por lo que mis trabajadores han podido mantener una vida normal a pesar de la crisis, COVID, etc. Y como mis empresas, el 99,99% de las empresas en dificultades.


----------



## birdland (15 Jun 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Joder
> No hable de lo que no sabe
> Tiene usted una empresa ?
> 
> pues eso





Sadhu dijo:


> Una no, tres.
> 
> Mis empresas ha tenido ayudas, ERTEs y créditos al 0%, por lo que mis trabajadores han podido mantener una vida normal a pesar de la crisis, COVID, etc. Y como mis empresas, el 99,99% de las empresas en dificultades.



no , está mintiendo…. Si no sabe la diferencia entre un Ico y una ayuda mejor lo dejamos …
Y sus trabajadores no han podido llevar una vida normal con los ertes


----------



## Sadhu (15 Jun 2022)

birdland dijo:


> no , está mintiendo…. Si no sabe la diferencia entre un Ico y una ayuda mejor lo dejamos …
> Y sus trabajadores no han podido llevar una vida normal con los ertes



Te falta comprensión lectora. Vuelve a leer mi texto y fíjate bien en las comas para que veas que no confundo nada. Igual eres tú el que quieres confundir a los demás...

Mis trabajadores han tenido una vida normal en ERTE porque al 60% que les pagaba el SEPE yo les complementaba hasta el 100% gracias a las ayudas/subvenciones de tipo estatal, autonómico y local.


----------



## SoloLeo (15 Jun 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Para mí los casos más fascinantes de gilipollismo español son aquellos españoles que no votan "*porque no confío en la política ni en los políticos*" pero en cuanto esos mismos políticos les dijeron que había una cura milagrosa para un virus que no existe, corriendo que fueron a meterse 3 dosis de un suero experimental creado en 48 horas.



Conozco a uno del curro exactamente así. El resto no, que sí votan (PSOE, por cierto xD).


----------



## Sonico (15 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Esto se soluciona abriendo 100 puestos de trabajo de funcionario...no lo van a ocupar estos soldadores del patriarcado...pero el balance de paro será 0



¿Y 100 votos más?


----------

